# [PCW-S] Wurm-Code für Windows-Lücke



## Newsfeed (17 November 2006)

Für eine am Patch Day durch ein Sicherheits-Update versorgte Schwachstelle im Arbeitsstationsdienst von Windows ist Exploit-Code veröffentlicht worden, der die Ausnutzung der unbehandelten Sicherheitslücke durch einen Wurm ermöglichen soll.

Weiterlesen...


----------

